

Ask HN:App contests -why do you Not participate(or participate) in app contests? - credo

Ask HN: App contests - why do you NOT participate (or participate) in app contests ?<p>I'm looking for data and opinions on how useful and how popular app contests are with developers 
than others)<p>For example, I'd be interested to know whether devs are interested in app contests like http://nycbigapps.com/ (or equivalent contests within their town or state).<p>I'd also like to know what makes an app contest better or worse. Many govt-sponsored contests require all submitted apps to be freely available to the public (regardless of whether the app wins a prize or not). Some may require the code to be open-source. What do you think of these requirements<p>I'd also be interested to know what people (as consumers) think of the quality of app-contest-submissions and whether these apps are useful.
======
HedgeMage
I don't bother... I'd rather spend my time on paying work, or on one of the
open source projects I'm already involved with, than on a contest that will
pay less than my paying work (and may pay nothing at all) to create something
likely to end up unsupported vaporware when the contest is over.

I build something for one or more of these reasons:

* I'm scratching a personal itch: fixing something that bugs me or creating something I want to use.

* I'm making money to take care of my family with.

* I'm creating something that I feel will make a lasting difference in the world, in some way that is important to me.

